# 7wt vs. 8wt?



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

No experience with a 7wt. What's different? Pros, cons vs the two?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Seems like a tweener rod...I carry a 6wt and 8wt on the skiff for winter reds.

Have you tried a 6wt?


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

DeepSouthFly said:


> No experience with a 7wt. What's different? Pros, cons vs the two?


A bit of a long story with fly rods and me. For trout, I always worked with an old Fenwick 5wt for trout. Around 1980, I decided to start fishing bones in the salt, went to Orvis and the guy said I needed a 9wt for bones and Fin Nor #3. I suppose at the time that was somewhat normal. A few years later I changed to Winston and bought an 8wt and a #2 reel for bones which has been a perfect (for me) combo and a 5wt for trout. then I progressed to a 10 and 12 for offshore. 

About 15 years ago I decided to get into steelhead fishing so I bought a 7wt. After a couple of days of ice on the guides and freezing my ass off I decided steelheads are better left for others. I tried the 7 on bones; although doable, I decided an 8 was better and sold the 7.

Don't get me wrong; I'm all for under-gunning rather than taking a pistol to a knife fight; contrary to many who say lighter outfits tire the fish more than horsing the fish in with bigger outfits (that's a discussion for another day). 

Short story; You can buy a 7 that acts like a 8wt and vice-versa with an 8, but the 8 will provided you with better versatility particularly for those windy days. Certain days you won't have the right equipment; that's why we all end up with a house full of stuff.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I end up fishing my 7 wt more than any other rod I own, it keeps things sporty without being under gunned. My 8 wt is overkill for the majority of the trout and reds I get into on the flats unless they are big breeder fish. In which case I can usually tell they are big from a distance and switch rods. The 8 has more authority in the wind. The 7 wt isn't as much effort to cast and still deals with the wind quite well. For me it's my favorite rod weight.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

For me the 7 wt has more finesse while the 8 is a lot more deliberate. They both have their uses, so I own both and fish both regularly.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

DeepSouthFly said:


> No experience with a 7wt. What's different? Pros, cons vs the two?


It really boils down the what you are fishing for and the typical conditions you fish under. If you are fishing for smaller reds and light wind days then the 7 is a great tool. Conversely if you fish for reds but have a chance to see larger fish or it tends to be windy where you fish then an 8 wt would be a better tool. 

So without knowing your circumstances is a bit hard to give you anything other than generic advice.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

el9surf said:


> I end up fishing my 7 wt more than any other rod I own, it keeps things sporty without being under gunned. My 8 wt is overkill for the majority of the trout and reds I get into on the flats unless they are big breeder fish. In which case I can usually tell they are big from a distance and switch rods. The 8 has more authority in the wind. The 7 wt isn't as much effort to cast and still deals with the wind quite well. For me it's my favorite rod weight.


This is what I am finding as well.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I tend to carry both and use a 6wt or 7wt when the wind allows and always have an 8wt because it goes from 2mph to 15mph right quick. I like my 6wt TCX probably more than any other rod I own and it could probably throw a 7 or an 8wt on it if you want to push the envelope. Just as said above you can get an 8 that throws like a 7 and vice versa. I wouldnt get so hung up on whether a 7 or 8, I would get one that I throw very well and stick with that.


----------



## tailwalk (Nov 20, 2016)

Something else to consider is what you've already got in your quiver. There's nothing wrong with doubling up on the same or similar rod weights, since you might want two rigs set up with different flies or something. On the other hand if you're after an altogether different setup for smaller/larger fish it might pay to get farther away from your current quiver than one weight in either direction. Example from my own experience is when I picked up a 6 weight. I wanted a lighter outfit for smaller fish that weren't enough to justify the 9. I threw the same rod in 8 and while there was a difference it still felt like too much for the intended use. Enter the 7, which to me felt closer to the 8 than the 8 did to the 9. Again, only sorta what I wanted. Now the 6, that felt altogether different, and fit the bill perfectly. So, my advice would be to consider your needs/wants and determine what you want out of a rod that isn't being met with what you have already and pick the one that fills your needs best and go cast it/them. I wager the 'right' rod will pick you once you give it a chance.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

As it happens, I was rummaging around the FL Keys Outfitters site a short while ago and they are selling Orvis Helios 2 for $595. Don't know if that's in your price range, but it's pretty good deal for an $850 rod.


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

crboggs said:


> Seems like a tweener rod...I carry a 6wt and 8wt on the skiff for winter reds.
> 
> Have you tried a 6wt?


This right here^

If you only want to own one rod in that category a 7 is a good choice though. I sold my 7 for a 6 because I already have an 8. I use the 8 when its a little windier and 6 when its calm. I love how delicate the 6 is and its a blast to catch the slot reds and trout.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Everyone has their own thoughts so take this with a grain of salt. The 7 can still handle wind while offering some finesse that many 8's don't have. It will still handle reds in the 30-32 range just fine. A 6 wt won't turn over a bushy redfish fly with the same authority in the wind. The 6 will probably tire a decent size fish out to the point of dying in the hot summer months as well. On a slicked out day where the water is sheet glass the 6 is a nice tool to have available.

Also keep in mind there are a lot of rods out there that aren't really what they are labeled. Plenty of 8's on the market that are closer to 9 wts.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

I carry an 8weght gl 2. For windy and diffeeent conditions. 
I also carry my favorite rod : Helios 2 in 5wt that fishes like a 6. It casts like a dream and I've caught some huge bass on it as well as reds up to 15# and various carp ,hybrids and Gar .
I've broken it a few times too and they send me a new section. 

Just find something that you are comfortable with and can handle the flies you are throwing.


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I like my 8 cause I feel like it can handle bull reds, big triples, jacks off the beach. It casts great in the wind and it looks like it will be windy for the rest of my life. haha I have a 6 but it's a straight from china rod I got a couple years ago when I first started. I mainly use it for bass and throwing bugs at bream beds. I have caught a red on it and it was a ton of fun but the rod has a pretty slow action. I might keep the 8, and get a faster 6 salt rod for days it's calm and I'm seeing a lot of slot reds. When I'm bream fishing I mainly throw my 4. Super fun.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

DeepSouthFly said:


> I might keep the 8, and get a faster 6 salt rod for days it's calm and I'm seeing a lot of slot reds.


Grab a Sage One 6wt on clearance before they're all gone. They can handle slot+ reds if you have good brakes.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> I carry an 8weght gl 2. For windy and diffeeent conditions.
> I also carry my favorite rod : Helios 2 in 5wt that fishes like a 6. It casts like a dream and I've caught some huge bass on it as well as reds up to 15# and various carp ,hybrids and Gar .
> I've broken it a few times too and they send me a new section.
> 
> Just find something that you are comfortable with and can handle the flies you are throwing.


My 8 wt H2 just broke recently and I had to send it off. They have had it for 4 weeks now. Not too pumped about that. I am getting a lot of feedback from guys fishing H2's that they break pretty frequently. Hope I don't continue to have this kind of experience.

But it has given me time to dedicate to my 7 wt and I am really liking it. With the RW Bermuda shorts it throws every bit as good as my 8 in the wind.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

The first time I sent one in it took forever. 

After that I always let them know it was urgent !!! When I got my repair order. 

The last one was just a few days. 

Make sure to call them instead of just email.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

crboggs said:


> Grab a Sage One 6wt on clearance before they're all gone. They can handle slot+ reds if you have good brakes.


X2 awesome rod!


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

For the TX Coast my favorite rod is the G Loomis Pro-! GLX 7 weight with Rio Redfish line. Plenty of back bone for fish fighting and casting into the wind. Very accurate. Super light.


----------

